# Old School 1996 Infinity KAPPA 202A Amp Amplifier With Rare Plexi Cover USA Made



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School 1996 Infinity Kappa 202A Amp Amplifier with RARE Plexi Cover USA Made | eBay


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

First amp I ever owned! Bought off Crutchfield, LOL

Think I had the smaller model though and it was a great piece...


----------

